# Calibre sort order



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a way to get Calibre to sort by author then series? Just in Calibre.... I'd love to see my series books in order, not all jumbled up. I use the numbering in the title and changing the publication date to get them showing up in order in my Kindle, but it has always bugged me that they are out of order in Calibre. 

Am I missing something or are we all just living with it?

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Well NEVERMIND!!! I've been playing with this for an hour with no luck. After I posted my message, I appear to have hit the right combination of buttons above the author column and the series column and they are now in series order. No idea what I did, but it looks great!

Sorry I didn't figure it out BEFORE I asked for help.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

You have to do a Search on Author to get just those books displayed, then click on the appropriate column header to get it to sort by Series, Date, etc. You can only sort on one thing at a time far as I know.

Mike


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

To do a nested sort, do the individual searches in reverse order. So, to sort by Author and then within author by title, search by title first (click the "Title" button at the top of the column) then search by Author.

I don't _think_ there's an option to set your preferred sort order and have it always maintained, but with Calibre you never know!


----------

